# Quick Breakfast



## Razz360 (Aug 18, 2007)

Can anyone Help me with this one? basically when i get up in the morning for work (6.30) i have about 15mins before i have to be out of the door and on my way. As i`m sure most people will agree Breakfast is the most important meal of the day, so has anyone got any breakfasts that are very quick to make and will benefit me, (A mate of mine suggested raw eggs?) cheers.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Powdered oats + whey + nut oil (I quite like walnut oil and it is just £1 for 250ml intescos!)

add some water, shake and bobs your uncle


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> microwavable porridge - 2 mins - plastic container - add some whey - take it with you !!


I always find porridge difficult to get into me, much easier to just do the oats, and you can always make it with hot water...


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2008)

I like egg whites, caesin, oats, powdered greens all in one shake easy peasy.


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

PIERCEDNIP said:


> Its personal choice rob - u cant dictate someones taste buds


Oh I know! Just saying!


----------



## Captain Hero (Jun 13, 2004)

make your breakfast before you go to bed at night and you wont have the time problem 

If you cant eat it before you get out the door, wack it in a tuppaware tub and eat it at work mate or when you get there


----------



## Razz360 (Aug 18, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Guys  seems very simple, looks like i`ll be making a shopping list soon


----------



## Borris (Oct 8, 2006)

or, get up 15 mins early lol. as the rest said, i like fast acting protein in the morn


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

I have a protein shake as soon as I wake up, then nuke 5 eggs and a bit of toast, and take them to work and eat when I get there.


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

just get up earlier.

Otherwise, powder some oats (grind down in blender) and add whey and water


----------

